# C&C 110



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 110*

I went on this boat at the show in Annapolis.I would appreciate comments both negative and positive on this boat as compared to other production boats. I understand the hull has a 15 year guarantee ( more than most). Looks very well built to me! And yes denr I am down to 2 boats so you wont have to deal with me anymore!


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*C&C 110*

Larry,

I''m surprised you have no comments so far, so I''ll give you my impression of the boat from my boat show visit. Seems like a great boat to me -- should be fast and has a surprisingly roomy interior. I think Tim Jackett uses angles and curves very well in the interior design to take advantage of the curves of the hull while soem designers only seem to think in terms of straight lines.

The C&C''s have been received very well since Tartan (well, Fairport Marine I guess it is) took over the name and redesigned the line. I think even Denr will approve.

So what is the other boat on your list?

Good luck. I have to admire your analytical process and willingness to turn over every rock looking for the right boat.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*C&C 110*

Larry,

Here''s a link to a review of this boat by Bob Perry. Check it out. Good review.

http://www.boats.com/content/default_detail.jsp?contentid=1128


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 110*

The other boat on my list is a Hanse 371


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*C&C 110*

I know you had mentioned the Hanse before, and I spent some time aboard the 371 and the 311 they had at the show. The one rep gave a pretty good rundown of how well they are constructed, and I could find nothing on the boat to dispute that. Nice layout on deck and down below. The boat really impressed me.

I talked to a family from Quebec who happened to be on the boat when I was, and they already own a 371. They love it, especially the sailing ability. The guy said it was the best pointing boat he has sailed on (which may or may not mean anything of course.) They intend to sail to South America, the Caribbean, the Azores, etc. Have two young boys, too.

Worst thing about the 371 at the show was that mustard yellow interior. THAT would have to go.

Again, good luck Larry. I think you''re looking at two good boats (as if that matters?)


----------



## JIO (Aug 23, 2001)

*C&C 110*

SailorMitch: I am the owner of the Hanse 371 that was in the Annapolis show. We may have met at the show.

Prior to writing the contract on my boat, I test sailed the boat owned by the family from Quebec, who then had the boat on Lake Champlain. They are currently sailing up the Potomac to visit DC for a few days prior to leaving for the extended voyage south.

I met Larry at the show and he knows I think the Hanse is a solid choice. As to the yellow interior cushions, I endured many comments on the color selection at the show, mostly negative, but a few folks liked it as I did. Hey, different strokes for different folks....

Jon


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

*C&C 110*

Jon,

First, congrats on the boat. it is impressive. Not sure I talked to you at the show, but we no doubt bumped elbows. I mainly talked to the rep from Vancouver, but can''t recall his name. Very knowledgeable fellow. I made at least 2 trips to the boat Fri and Sat. and also took several digital shots to refresh my memory later. I''m glad Larry was able to talk to you directly about the boat. He has endured a lot of comments on these lists about boats he has considered and it''s great he''s looking at two good boats now.

As for the color, I know it''s the same color pictured in the Hanse website, so I presume it''s standard. Not my cup of tea obviously, and yes, different strokes for different folks. It does make for a memorable interior. I liked the colors on the 311 a bit better. Call me traditional but boring.

If you''re in the Annapolis/Baltimore area and need crew, give me a holler, OK?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 110*

Jon,

Much to my surprise I LIKED THE YELLOW I thought it went very nice with the wicker.

Im not sure I could convice my wife but between us I think you made a good choice


----------



## saildutch (May 24, 2001)

*C&C 110*

I did alot of reserach on various boats and the C&C 110 come out on top for me. I purchased one last year and I''m very happy with it. I sailed mostly single-handed and double-handed races. The boat is very stiff, easy to handle and very fast! I did very good in my first season, and came in third place overall for the year of all divisions. 
I also live on my boat most of the time. for me it is the best combination of speed, handling, liveability.

Good luck


----------



## harvh (Mar 12, 2001)

*C&C 110*

It is an excellent boat. You will find yourself a member of a large family of C&C owners that are a bit rabid in their enthusiasum. Tarten has done a fine job of maintaining the quality and looks that make older C&C one of the more popular used boats to own.


----------



## gshannon (Dec 28, 2002)

*C&C 110*

I have a Hanse 371. It is an excellent sailer and very strongly made. It goes very well to windward, and is a joy to tack up the narrow inlets we have here. The maximum speed so far (recoreded by the GPS) was 13.6 knots with spinnaker, 9.5 with plain sail.

I have had a few minor problems but all were promptly resolved under warranty.

The mustard yellow interior is not standard. There are many colors available. My boat has dark green stripes and covers, and dark green "suede" upholstery. Very attractive against the reddish mahogany. I have added a full set of instruments and autopilot, stereo and an Espar furnace.

I don''t like the factory dodger which I ordered. It is too square looking. Next time I would order it without it and have one made locally. That is it for dislikes! I love sailing this boat, but ist is very quiet and fast under power.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*C&C 110*

I would be very interested to speak to you regarding your hanse 371. You can e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## replusted (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: C&C 110*

I know that this is a very old post but I wanted to add a comment for people looking for information about the C&C 110 in the future. There is a tremendous amount of information about this boat on Facebook. Check out the "C&C 110 Owners" group. In the "FILES" section you will find discussions dating back to when the C&C 110 was first introduced in 1998.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/206427463229026/?epa=SEARCH_BOX


----------

